# Gateway coasters ride Sunday October 11



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2015)

We will be meeting at the boathouse at creve couer lake parking lot at 9:30am and the ride will leave at 10:00am or shortly after. Great fun as always. Thanks, rob.
Creve couer lake boathouse: 13777 marine ave. Maryland heights, mo. 63043. Just to be clear, meeting at large parking lot at the boathouse, not the lake house.  Update: due to an event taking place at 9:00, we will be instead meeting up at 11:00am and riding at or around 11:30.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 3, 2015)

Would like all St. Louis members to attend this ride. Gonna be a blast! Thanks, rob.


----------



## STL TED (Oct 6, 2015)

Can't wait , Great venue and nice weather what more can you ask for


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2015)

Right on, thanks man.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2015)

You guys have fun! Your Charlotte brethren will be riding on the same day! Ride on!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> You guys have fun! Your Charlotte brethren will be riding on the same day! Ride on!




Thanks don. Well be with y'all in spirit


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

cool logo!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> cool logo!




x2
The sprocket that morphs into the symbol of the city is fantastic.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> x2
> The sprocket that morphs into the symbol of the city is fantastic.
> Chris




Scott and Chris, thank you. That means a lot to me. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2015)

ride is tomorrow people.weather will be perfect. rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2015)

*Today's ride pics at creve couer park*

Thanks to everyone that came out and rode with us today. Weather was perfect and got to see some really sweet bikes. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2015)

*Today's ride*

More pics.


----------

